# 2ww



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

I am going slightly insane on my 2WW to say the least, but rather than post things on here, unless I have a specific question, I thought that I would give you the link to my diary to read - that is if you can stay awake long enough.

My last attempt is slowly driving me mad, but busier day today so hopefully it will pass quickly 

lots of love and fairy dust to you all!
Kathy xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=151514.msg2334912#msg2334912


----------



## Bewley (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Kathy,

I sent you a pm earlier but just read your diary. You should think about turning it into a book Bridget Jones style but different topic it would sell well honestly  

Hope your interview went well this pm. Theres lots in your diary that sounds very promising...I know you're on a natural cycle but have you been given progesterone, big cause of wind and bloating   It sounds like writing it all down is helping and as you say it will help others after you. You sound like keeping busy which helps to certain extent. Won't go on as end up repeating myself but just to let you know thinking of you and really hoping this is the one as many people are for you. (Great that FF friend local does help to have face to face chat, hope it was with big slice of cake   )

Love Bewley x


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

hello ladies i havent posted in a while but im in my 2ww and loosing it.  i am looking for any sign bur have none.  is it to soon?  its been 7 days since transfer of 3 embies blast with one being a grade two.  i test on sunday so we'll see.  has anyone here had no symptoms while in 2ww and got bfp?


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

It varies from person to person I think - some people have lots of symptoms, some have none!  Good luck xxx


----------



## JLJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Best of luck! Just wanted to say that I had absolutely no symptoms during my 2ww and in fact I kept telling everyone that I knew I wasn't pregnant I could just feel it! Big shock to everyone when I got a BFP then. Thinking about you at this very stressful time, I remember it well.
Jenny


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks ladies for your responses.  That made me feel alot better.  I pray this is my turn.  

I have another question also i was told that one of my embies was a grade 2 and that grade 2 is good.  Is this true?


----------



## Penylan (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi latlasan
I too am on my 2ww but a bit behind you- transfer was on Tuesday. I am already feeling quite depressed and not very positive. Fingers crossed heh! All the very best for Saturday.

Embryos are graded 1-4, 1 being the 'best' with even cell division and no fragmentation, 2 being even cell division with some fragmentation. The grading doesn't really have much of an impact on the outcome as far as I can see. I have one friend who only had one grade 4 embie and was successful first time and another who had 2 grade 3 embies and again was successful with twins first time. So who knows? 

Penylan


----------



## Bewley (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Latlasan,

I'm a day behind you, had ET last saturday morning with five day old blasts and the wait is very hard to say the least. We were very lucky that all three of our frosties survived the thaw and had two blastocyst and one embie at the morula stage transferred. We had double donor abroad hence able to have the three put back to hopefully increase our chances. This is our first cycle that we feel had a real shot at it which in lot of ways is making it even harder. Little did we realise at time but was never going to happen on our IUIs and our embies didn't divide properly during our own IVFs and then even on our first fresh donor cycle we were put under tremendous stress around time of ET so despite having 3 good quality 8-cell embies put back we never felt much hope. Won't go into that one but suffice to say wasn't good  

This time evrything has gone the best we could possibly have hoped for so expectations are running high. Not really a good thing, positivity much better than feeling really negative but have to remind myself that if doesn't work doesn't mean there is an unknown problem but not quite believing myself at the mo. We will definietly have to do immune testing if doesn't as last avenue left unexplored. 

I haven't been getting many symptoms either. Are you on a medicated cycle? I have found I get nauseous from about 5pm onwards better after had dinner but had that since started oestrogen and one of the side effects. I have been getting some mild aches though, some heavy others mild and move around a bit but mainly in the centre of the pelvis. For first 2ww I've not had other pre-menstrual sx's but daren't interpret it as each cycle is so different. Not a lot of help really   I found the thread on the Ladies in Waiting very reassuring where there is a poll of who had af pains and who didn't, lots of positive stories either way there. The moral of the story though is that there is no set of sx's which lead to a bfn or bfp so we need to avoid doing our heads in analysing as much as possible. Those last few days are the hardest. I've been very calm, helped by the hynosis meditation cds I've been listening to but today felt more anxious.

Official testing day is next Thusday for blood test but will be doing a hpt monday as will be 14 days old and 9 dpt.

Best of luck to you and Penylan. Penylan is right try and forget about the quality grading it no longer means anything and no rhyme or reason for what one make it and which don't

Only four more sleeps  
Bewley x


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks ladies for all your responses.  This whole thing is such and emotional rollercoaster and i can't wait to see if my ride continues or stops.  I will find out my results tomorrow and hopefully it's a good one.  Aftter blood yesterday they called wih med instructions and they told me to drop my dosage of progesterone oil inject. from 2cc to 1cc then i was to start progesterone pills 1 4x a day, continue vivelle estrogen patches 2 every 3 days and continue estrace pills 2 3x a day so i'm heaviliy medicated and then she says oh and by the way we'll do preg test on Sat instead of Sunday.  Now you know how we all are.  I'm trying to now analyze why they would do the test a day early i'm thinking well they've drawn blood to check my levels 3 times since transfer so maybe they see know something as far as whether or not im pregnant already or not.  I guess i'm looking in to it too deep.  Looking for any and every sign imaginable. Anyways i test tomorrow please say a prayer and i'll let you all know the outcome


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi,

I'm halfway through my 2ww and i just wondered if anyone found their symptoms were different suring their FET 2ww than during a fresh cycle 2ww?? I've got sore boobs and am REALLY bloated and am hungry all the time but wondered if this is due to the extra drugs I'm on on this cycle?? I don't want to get my hopes up that it's a good sign and I just keep telling myself it's because of the drugs.

During my last cycle I didn't have one single change during my 2ww (other than mild cramps but I get this anyway due to my endo). Has anyone else found that they got more symptoms during a FET even on a negative cycle

I'm currently on 8mg Progynova and 800mg Untrogestan a day.

Thanks
Rachel


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Rachel, they were the symptoms i had for my first 2ww which led to a BFP but I'm on a mediacted FET now and only less than a week on the HRT, not even had ET yet and experiencing those symptoms now so it is hard to tell.  Feel bloated all over and achey boobs and feel like needles put through nipples ouch.  I look pregnant too with the bloating and can't stop eating but randomly feel sicky.

The drugs do have strange effects on the body, I really hope its a positive sign for you though.  At least you know somethings working. Id prefer this to no symptoms at all.  Let me know what the outcome is.  Good luck.x


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Tamelia, thanks for your post. I'm convinced that it is just the drugs causing the symptoms but DH is convinced that it's worked and i am so worried it's gonna hit him hard next week if it's BFN 

I just can't wait till I can test and this dreaded 2ww is over!!!


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

mrs gally

ah sweetie the bloody 2ww is a killer, esp the 2nd week  

however on a positive note i had the same symptoms as you on my one and only positive cycle (sadly ended in mc) very bloated....didnt go down after ec (which it had on previous 2ww's) and hungry all the time....now i tested 7 days past 5dt (embies 12 days old) not that i am recommending you test early ( i had to due to immune treatment) however i had these right from the day after transfer  

not long now honey...are you poas or blood test?

im starting my FET drugs tomorrow and am on 6mg progynova and 2 ultrogestan per day not sure of the amount as not had them before   has your dose been upped?

good luck my lovely
Suze xx


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi suzie,

I'm on 8mg of progynova and 400mg of Utrogestan twice a day. Each Urtogestan tablet is 200mg

I'm currently on 10dp 2dt so in theroy as embies are now 12 days old I could get +tive result but I think I'm gonna wait. As much as this wait is driving me loopy I can't bear to see a BFN again. I'm gonna put it off for as long as I can!!!! 

Rachel


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi rachel

how you doing today?

probably a good thing not to test early....i hate testing and am going to ask for a blood test this time so i dont have to poas  

good luck honey 

love
Suze xx


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Not doing well tonight. Feeling really low and depressed and am constantly fighting off the urge to cry. I'm in so much pain, it's making me feel sick. I just wish it was all over, i wouldn't mind being in this much pain for a BFP but to be feeling like this knowing it could all be for nothing is just unbearable!!!!

Why on earth do we put ourselves through this!!!  

Rxxx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

oh sweetie   its just your hormones playing havoc...could be a good thing 

you have to think positive, you have no reason to thing that you embies aren't snuggling in so PMA honey, you are PUPO so until your poas can believe that you are pregnant 

im routing for you babe...lets have a lovely BFP in time for christmas  

much love
Suze xx


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Suze,

I'm feeling better today, we brought some first response tests in boots this morning but I'm too scared to use them!!! Feeling more positive though which is good. I just don't want to ruin it while I'm feeling good, I'll test when I'm feeling negative again LOL!!


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi i posted on the 2ww board but you guys maybe able to understand a bit more...

hi there

had ET with one frostie on the 21stnov with a natual FET, my questions are, as its a natual cycle and i am 28 days very regular my test date is the 5th....which is 2 days after af due.... so does that mean that i will know again if it has failed again before test date? even on my isci cycle i was still 28 days and af arrived 2 days before test date then. just feel a littel cheated as i never even have the 'excitement' of even having a test.

also, ive been getting dull aches in my tummy, is it to soon for anything to be happening?  boobs feel tender bizzarly tho not when touched, just feels funny just sat here. dont think it is anything as i think i am just clinging on to any symptoms and boobs always hurt before af anyway. 

never this nervous on last 2ww dont know whats wrong with me!

thanks for reading. 

 anyone help?


----------



## WILS683 (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Kitten,

Did'nt want to read & run hope you get your BFP. You can never be sure when af will arrive as the pessaries your on can delay it or bring it forward. I am terrible for trying to sympton spot but there is no real way off knowing untill test day or af arrives. Sending you hugs good luck.

Wil's.


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi thanks for your reply and good wishes,  thats the thing its a natual fet so no drugs for me at all, so af will be bang on time if its arriving (  its not!)

but a bit down at the moment as my boobs are hurting....which means af on way, which means ET only happened on friday and its all over by the seems of it already!!


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I had natural FET last month, no pessaries etc.  You embryo might not even have implanted yet, and early pregnancy symptoms are SO simillar to AF symptoms that its impossible to tell yet   
I had ET on 29th October and was given an OTD of 13th November.  However, I have regular 28 day cycles, so tested on day 28 which was 11 days past tranfer - my embies were frozen on day 3 so were 14 days old.  I got a BFP!     

Best of luck,
Marie xxx


----------



## WILS683 (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry Kitten,

I was told I had a natural fet when i had them but they still gave me pessaries on the 2ww so assumed you had them sorry for the misunderstanding. Like Marie says early pregnancy symptoms are so similar to af pains there is no way off knowing if its any reassurance when I got my BFP which resulted in my ds i had the sorest veinest boobs ever.
Good luck try and keep relaxed and think positive so easy for me to say i know.

Marie wonderful to hear you got a BFP from a fet i am hoping to have one in January so hearing positive stories is great for me right now.

Wil's.xxx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

oh wils, no need to appoligise at all! i didnt know that some people still had the drugs with a natual cycle! but no im on nothing so all natual, which is why im panicking! 

but surely early preg symptoms dont come on the 5th day of the 2ww  or do they i am trying to be positive, but its becoming hard! 

when you had your sore boobs can you remember when they started hurting? did you have ivf to get your ds ??


----------



## WILS683 (Feb 15, 2005)

Yup my ds is a result off my first ever ICSI he is the light off our lives . If you have a look at my signature you will see that tryin for a brother or sister for him is a battle but he is proof that ICSI can & does work. I know its easy for me to say honey but I have had 3 BFP and 4 BFN and I can honestly say there have been times I was convinced Af was coming and i was pregnant and other times I thought it had worked and I was pregnant only for AF to arrive. The one thing I am convinced of was that with DS ICSI I was a lot more relaxed that with any off my further cycles and I really believe that helped. I am here if you want to talk I know how crazy this 2ww can be. You say you are on day 5? so hopefully right about now your embies are snuggling in nicely.  you get your BFP & I am here if you want to talk.

Wil's.xxx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

oh congrats hun, first time as well! fantastic! 

i know i should think positive, and im trying! just all these symptoms its getting to me, very sore boobs, pain in tummy and now creamy discharge!!!!! not happy...unless its a good sign but you can never tell can you. 

i thot i was relaxed this cycle, but this 2ww is the worst ever, i wasnt like this last tiem, but then i had nothing to fear last time! this time i know how the BFN hurts! 

thanks hun i may take you up on that offer!


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi 

Im on my 2ww after  having FET after an unsuccesful first ivf attempt    my embries were thawed on tuesday 21st april  before freezing they were  1 grade 1-2 5 cell and 2 grade 2-3  5 cell(they were frozen on day 2)  but sadly at thaw my grade 1 lost a cell  and my 2 grade 2-3 lost 3 cells each 

so i was unsure by this point they would make it through the night  but when we got to the clinic on wednesday morning i was told my grade 1-2 had lost yet another cell  so this one was down to 3 cell  but one of my grade 2-3's had gained a cell over night 
so they were happy for us to go ahead and have 2 transfered !


we left the clinic and i went straight for my acupunture  and felt a few niggly pains but nothing really bad thursday moring i felt a few more  but as if there were a switch ive felt nothing else (apart from when yesterday i started feeling really sick and developed a bad headache )

some people have said it could be due to my progynova and cyclogest  but ive been on those since before transfer and was feeling fine then too !!

im really starting to worry that my journey is over  but saying that starting to wonder why ive had no af pains if the wicked witch was on her way


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

With 11 days until test day it really is too soon to be worrying about symptoms hun - I had no symptoms at all during this FET 2ww, symptoms began when I was 9 weeks pregnant. Very best of luck to you


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

I didn't have any symptoms in my 2WW at all when I did my IVF. Try not to worry, I know its hard not to! Best of luck x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

I also had my FET on Wednesday and have no symptoms at all...I feel so normal it's actually weird - It was a natural cycle though...So different to the IVF I had when we had our beautiful son...
I had two embies - 5 cell and 3 cell - I rcd a call from the clinic on Tue to say that they had not made the thawing stage and lost more than 50% of the cells...the 5 went down to a 3 and 3 went down to a 1 - After giving up all hope of having them put back they called me Wednesday am to say that ovrenight the 3 cell now became a 6 cell and a the one cell became a 2-cell so they were happy to put both back that day...    
It seems like we should be testing on the same day Crazychic....Good luck...xx

Pri...xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

crazychic - How did you get on ?
It's all over for me - AF arrived saturday...


----------



## devskehl (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi,

Anyone on a 2ww!!.  due to test on 29 July  - can't bear it.  analysing every symptom - not sure if period like or not


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi

Just want to wish you good luck and a BFP


----------



## devskehl (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you hun


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Good Luck from me too - i'm dreading my 2ww too as I am too impatient!!  ET 28th July.

Ellie x


----------



## devskehl (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Ellie,

Good luck with your transfer on 28 july.  Which hopsital are you at?

Sarah


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Good luck hun for a bFP!

I test on the 31st July 09.

I am determined this time to make most of the hope during 2ww that i may be a mum at last.  its my last chance as no cash left to go back to IM or anywhere this year!! Its my third attempt in spain and had one in Glasgow.

The 2ww does drive you mad!!!

jenny


----------



## devskehl (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Jenny,

Wishing you all the best of luck .  Let me know how you get on.

Sarah


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Girls,

I am on 2 ww too! Test on 27th July! Time is going so so slowly. Convinced my AF is on its way. Tummy constantly feels bloated and have had a bit of tummy pain too. Trying to put it all to the back of my mind but how can you! And if one more person says to me 'what will be will', i will scream!

Olivia


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Olivia,

good luck and wish you a BFP!

time seems to go so slow at moment!!!

jenny


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi,

I'm on 2ww as well. Testing on Tuesday 28th. Am also convinced that af is on the way. (.)(.) are very sore & was so fed up yesterday! Feel a little better today but am constantly needing to wee which means having to go to the bathroom, and just the walk down my hallway makes me feel anxious. 

Olivia....I can sympathise with the 'what will be, will be' comments making you angry. 

My family seem to think that because I got so lucky last time (it was our 1st icsi) and have a beautiful daughter already that I shouldn't be worrying about this. All I keep hearing is 'what will be, will be....at least you have Ruby'. It's not that i'm not grateful for my daughter, of course I am....she's my world. But, I really don't want her to be an only child. Hubby is an only child, where as I grew up in a big family, although both my sisters will probably never have kids (1 sis with downs syndrome, & the other has no interest) and this is our only chance for at least a few years as we can't afford to do full treatment again. I know I sound incredibly selfish when so many of the ladies on here have had multiple failed treatments & I don't want to be so worried about this 2ww but I can't help it and i'm sorry 

Hugs all round xxx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

Ellie - good luck for ET on the 28th

Hayley - good luck for a BFP - when you test ??

Sarah - Hope you are feeling ok hun

jenny


----------



## devskehl (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Olivia, Good luck.  The 2ww goes on forever.  I am also on a 'last chance' cycle in the hope of a little brother or sister for my little boy, but it doesnt get any easier.  I already look about 6 months pg with my bloated belly.

Hi Hayley25, Good luck for 28th - let me know how you get on.

Hi Jenny, hope you are ok too  

Hi Ellie, hope your OK too.

Sarah


----------



## IfasQ (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I hope it's ok If I join this thread.

I'm on my 2ww (1st FET) due to test on 28th July. Having symptoms on & off, during the last few days I've been having headaches and feeling dizzy - feel I'm going crazy with worry that it hasn't worked.

Good Luck to everyone on their 2WW!!!

Regards

IfasQ


----------



## devskehl (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi IfasQ,

Good luck for 28th -try not to worry although its hard not to.  Today I felt really strange, like going to the loo every 5 mins - sure my period will start.

Let me know how you get on.

Sarah


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi IfasQ.

Good luck for the 28th July hun!!!

remember all try and stay away from evil pee sticks they messed with my head last three times so  trying not going there again on my final IVF.

Hope you all ok.

Do you think you could still be BFP with no signs ?I have sore boobs but had that last 2 IVF with BFN so unsure of what signs really mean anymore.

hope you all ok!!

jenny


----------



## devskehl (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Is everyone OK.

Thinking of you all.

Sarah


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

Am not that great today to be honest. Made the mistake of testing early (10dpt) and it was negative so have now convinced myself that it hasn't worked. With dd I got a bfp from day 8 although I know it can take longer. Am trying my hardest to be positive about things & to keep a little hope but it's not really working. Could murder a glass of wine lol.

How are you doing? Better than me I hope lol xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
this 2ww is horrid, ihope you all taking it easy and massive good luck to you all. you gotta remember that everyone is diff i got major obsessed with symptoms but they have been coming and going, plus with the pee sticks i was naughty this time and got my bfp 5 days early, but on previous ivf i tested day before otd and got negative yet on otd was bpf (but mc) so dont give up hope ladies

take care kirst x


----------



## IfasQ (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Hope everyones surviving their 2ww without going too insane..

I've had some slight brown discharge today and cramping/pain in the groin area and I am very tempted to test today (OTD 28/7) - going crazy with worry. Has anybody else experienced this?

Good Luck to everyonee on their 2ww!!!

Regards

Ifas


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ifas....i've had a lot of pains as well, am trying to stay positive though. Your discharge sounds normal to me, they say that as long as it's dark it could be an implantation bleed or just old blood. I think it's a good sign anyway!

Birdey....thank you for the words of wisdom. I keep thinking that because my results are negative at the moment (11dpt today) that that's it but I know I should keep thinking positive & not give up yet! (however much I would love a glass of wine right now lol).

It's aint over til the fat lady sings!


----------



## devskehl (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Hayley,
Try to stay positive and test again on your due date.  I know its hard and frustrating.    I have had brown/pinky discharge - really worried.

Love Sarah  

Wishes to all.


----------



## IfasQ (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Haley

Thanks for your message. You're absolutely right it's definitely not over yet!!!

Looks like we've got the same test day - so lets see what it brings! 

All the best!!


----------



## rubydoo (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi

Yup doing exactly the same!!! and very bored!!!!

I am due to test 4th August started to get period like pain yest and got very upset, feeling a little more positive today though. lots of luck to you xxx


----------



## rubydoo (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi

Anyone else testing on the 4th Aug , I am on my 2ww and feeling a little lonely xxx


----------



## nickilong (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey there 

I am completely new to this type of thing so please excuse the long hand!  I went thru my fresh cycle OK but now in my final few days of my 2ww of a FET (test on Fri 31st) and I could do with a little support. I am feeling really emotional, analysing every symptom and like everyone wondering if I have done everything i can to make sure that this time it is successful. My husband has been unfortunately been away with business for the majority of the treatment but essentially through this long 2ww so I am feeling a little lonely. It makes me so upset when my friends tell me that "what will be will be" or "relax and it will happen" so I just wondered if there was anyone who had a similar timeline to me that could buddy up with me over the next few days?


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Nicki, welcome! We all totally understand what you're going through...it's awful. I know it's hard to try and stay positive but it's what we all have to do. There's a load of us in July/August 2ww group as well so come & see us there too...will post a link when I get a second. Wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Here it is....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=199148.0

Am not trying to steal you away from this group lol, but it's a bit busier in the other group as it's ladies going through all treatments, not just fet.

How horrible that you've not had dh around much during this time, is he around for test day? x


----------



## nickilong (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks alot 

Good luck with your test on Tuesday sending you lots of  

N x


----------



## IfasQ (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Looks like it's all over for me - I starting bleeding today so did a pregnancy test and as expected it was negative. Totally devastated!!!!

Good luck for all those on their 2WW. Thanks for everyone's support.

Regards

Ifas


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ifas....so sorry to hear your news. Huge hugs


----------



## devskehl (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi IfasQ,

So sorry to hear your news. 

Love Sarah


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ifas - sending you big hugs hun!!!!!!!

jenny


----------



## IfasQ (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi ladies

Thanks for all your kind messages. You've helped lift my spirits.

Haley25 good luck for tomorrow - there's still hope!!  

Devskehl good luck for Wednesday!!!  

Jenny all the best for Friday. 

Fingers crossed for all those waiting!!!!

Ifas x


----------



## devskehl (Jul 16, 2009)

Ellie and Olivia - good luck for today.

Hayley - are you OK?

Jenny - not long to go now!

Sarah


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi All,

IFAS - How you feeling hun ?  - am thinking of you!!!!

NICKILONG - Good luck for friday hun!!!

Ellie - Hope for a BFP today for you ?

Olivia - how you feeling ?

Sarah - hope your ok

Haley25 - Thinking of you

Hope have not missed anyone, sorry if i did!!

I feel friday is not coming fast enough but very scared, not sure how i can cope with a BFN this time as last shot at IVF this year due to costs! feel sad, excited and scared all at the same time, like you all i just want a baby more than anything in this world!

Thinking of you all


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

BFN for me today.

Good luck to anyone else testing today....will be popping in to see how you all get one x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Hayley,

So sorry to near you news hun!!

sending you a big hug! 

Take care

jenny


----------



## IfasQ (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Hayley

I'm so sorry to hear your news. I know how you're feling.

You take good care.

Ifas x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
hayley really sorry it was not good news for you  

take care
kirst x


----------



## devskehl (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Hayley,

So sorry to hear your news.  Sending big hugs  

Love
Sarah


----------



## elmogoode (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi 

I'm 1 week into 2WW and doing test on 6th Aug......scared now!!!
I've been getting cramping like period pains last few days and today randomly started feeling sick while drining in centre of london (not good!!!!) Not sure what I think...Just looked at my progesterone pesseries and they are symptoms AHHHHH all so confusing 

good luck my fingers will be crossed for you. We are going away the day after test whatever the outcome so at least got that to look forward to

xxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarah_ali786 (Jun 24, 2009)

hi girls 
I am in 2ww of my natural FET. my test date is 6 aug. i tested with home pregnancy kit 7dpo and it showed a faint positive but when i tested this morning with digital kit , it showed not pregnant. I m quite worried at the moment that y it showed faint positive on the kit and no preg on digital kit. I did't use ny medicine as i did natural FET. 
when should check , wht u think with natural fet coz today is 8dpo. 
thnks( i knw this question is asked so many times but i cant stop myself to post it coz i need some assurance at the moment)


----------



## rubydoo (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Good luck to you both on the 6th Aug.

I am afraid I have given in and although due to test next tues, I can no longer cope with the stress!!! and am going to test tommorrow. 

Sarah thats a weird about the faint line, i would defo keep testing I was just reading on another thread about someone who had a faint line and kept testing and ended up being .

I think planning something to look forward to definantely helps and I have done the same for next weekend.

Wish me luck tommorrow morning guys and keep in touch.

lots of luck to you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx keep sane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

to you all. 

Hoping to have ET next week so will be joining you in the agony that is 2ww soon....
xx


----------



## rubydoo (Jan 9, 2007)

good luck to you rjs

in the last hour I have been having THE worst cramps, this is not looking good, and I am fretting like mad!!!!

is this your first cycle?


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hiya all  

I'm on my 12th day since FET, one 3 cell and a 4 cell A grade on board. I did have an over thick  lining of 20mm, which ive heard can be as bad as a thin lining!!!
Since day 9 Ive had brown stained crinone gel residue  ( sorry for tmi ) and period like pains which i didn't get on my first fresh round of IVF.

has anyone had the same and gone on to a  

I'm trying to stay positive and not testing till Wednesday        

any feed back would be appreciated going a bit  

thankies 

Debby


----------



## Maria123 (Nov 9, 2009)

Debby, i had the emby transfer on the 20 oct, tomorrow its going to be 3weeks, havent had any bleeding.
done the pragnancy test three times during this week all negative,
I dont  know what to do..... call my hammersmith hospital and they asked me to stop the medication by tomorrow.

do you have any idea......please.


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hiya maria,

did you ask your clinic to do a blood test before ending medication?


----------



## Maria123 (Nov 9, 2009)

yes I asked them and they told me that the urine test is very effective so they wont do the blood test.
I am so upset............... may be i am going to ask them again.

Debby I was thinking about you and I read that you will have an implantation bleeding after 8 or 9 days of implant.
O think that is what happening to you now.
Good luck dear and I will pray for you.


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hope you feel better soon maria  

got my   today, i know its early days but im staying


----------

